# Kind of ironic...



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

So I went to see the new Star Wars tonight with my family. Cool movie I thought. Brought back some great childhood memories. My father passed away 2 years ago and one of my first and fondest memories is of me and my dad going to see the original star wars. So with his recent passing it was nice...

Anyways back to the irony... I always conceal carry unless it's at my children's school or at work. I'm very well trained from military and private classes with Sig Academy...and always well armed. I live in a town of about 25k. It's a nice town, pretty close knit. Well theres a lady here in town. She's actually very nice and friendly. She has taken some strength training classes and fitness classes of mine. I own a small black iron gym. This has nothing to do with the story but she's also quite good looking and well,healthy if you know what I mean...That said she's not perfect. She's from Newtown CT(Sandy Hook) and as nice as she is, she's a staunch anti gun person and doesn't mind letting you know that. 

Wow this is quite a long story.... So for here's the ironic part. Were back at the movies. Me, my wife and my 2 kids all sit in the back row. Both myself and my wife are carrying Shield 9's with 15 rounds each of Critical Defense(jury's still out on these rounds). This anti woman comes into the theater and sits in front of us with her family. The ironic part which I find kind of funny, maybe you won't. With all the mass shootings, a few of which were at movie theaters,... This anti has never been safer in her life because my well trained wife and myself are armed, ready and sitting behind her.

Sorry this was kind of long, but it really struck me as funny how this set of circumstances arose. Anticlimactic yes, because, as usual nothing happened but we were all a bit safer because a few good citizens were well armed.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

A typical day in the life of a sheepdog. Thanks for sharing and kudos to you and yer wife for refusing to be a victim!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Morons will be morons. It is usually a bad personal experience that makes them see the light. Sometimes not even then.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Another typical liberal leech sucking off the hard work of the "right".


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Simple fact of life Arm =chance unarmed = little chance


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good story Leeroy, Molon Labe!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

A very good story and thanks for sharing.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Oddly enough in my now home town of a year and a half, I live just on the outskirts of the 85k population town that has one large Regal 16 or 20 screen theater and a smaller older 12 or so screen Carmike theater......... the new Regal is checking purses and bags refusing entry if a concealed weapon is found. It has caused quite a stir amongst the local population...... not sure if it is a local management or corporate call though.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

So many fools take safety for granted and that somehow that police and govt will protect them. Never mind facts say differently and govt never stops trying to make you more of a victim every day.


----------

